# Song help



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

It might be a snippet from "In The Hall of the Mountain King".


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've olayed that one, and I don't think that's it. Thanks.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Aha! I don't know what it's called, but I think this is what your looking for...
http://www.hark.com/clips/bgtntvrlsg-cartoon-piano-sneaky-villain-loop

Maybe someone will know.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Not sure if it's the original title, or if it's just an approximate cover, but there's a song called "The Villains Theme" by Al Weber off his album Silent Film Music on iTunes and I think Amazon. Give this a listen...
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p...&ie=UTF8&qid=1365225428&rnid=3205871011&ajr=0


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking around, some people say it's actually called "Mysterioso Pizzicato" or "Mysterioso - Burglar Music 1", but I can't find any downloads under either of those names.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Aha! I don't know what it's called, but I think this is what your looking for...
> http://www.hark.com/clips/bgtntvrlsg-cartoon-piano-sneaky-villain-loop
> 
> Maybe someone will know.


I looked up Mysterioso. It's not it. The first 2 are right, I believe. Thanks.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, Gobby, you rock - you were able to find the song! 
I actually was looking around last night to see if I could figure it out too and couldn't find anything. Even tho I didn't ask the question originally, this was going to bug me if no one ever came up with it...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Frankie's Girl! I'm like that too - stuff gets under my skin and I can't let it go until I figure it out. Originally I thought the same as Atomic Mystery Monster, but then I went back and read the original post and the bit about "sneaking cartoons" and I knew right away what it was - the music popped into my head. DMD described the notes perfectly too. Then just typing in "Sneaking Cartoon Music" into google gave me the answer right away.

(The story behind the google)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I can't let it go...my wife said she learned "Ghosts at Midnight" on the piano when she was a kid. Obviously inspired by the same song...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKE0IVnIY7w


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If you listen to the music in this Gemmy floating ghost, it's the same song. http://youtu.be/lIyDTdhqhPY


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I know how you feel. If I gear a song that was popular when I was growing up, but not played much now, It bugs me until I figure it out. Did anyone check out the link and video that I posted?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup! Weird looking prop! But yeah, there it is again. Sounds like everyone kinda takes that one bit of the song and then just improvises rest of it. Some of the stuff I was reading about it being from the old silent movies mentioned that it could have been just passed around informally like a folk tale, where everyone put their own spin on it. So there may not really be an "original" version.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I have that prop, though that's not mine. That song, like you were talking about, is kind of like the Snake Dance, ( There's a Place in France..."


----------

